# '95 Audi 90 Quattro Head gasket replacement -Sorry, search isn't working



## tdreesman (Oct 14, 2009)

Just got my 1st Audi (well not actually, wife's got an '06 A3 DSG) with a blown head gasket. I'm looking for a good place to buy a head gasket set and head bolts for an Audi 90 Quattro 2.8L. Plus any DIY's on head gasket replacement along with torque specs. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## VW uber alles (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: '95 Audi 90 Quattro Head gasket replacement -Sorry, search isn't working (tdreesman)*

Two weeks ago I bought the parts from autohausaz.com .Take a look at the website.Good parts for good prices. You can get everything for the head gasket job.Make sure you have a female torx socket to remove the factory head bolts.The number for it is E14,ad also the special tool for instaling the new aftermarket head bolts.You can buy that from germanautoparts.com for like 18$.The torque specs for the cylinder head bolts is :
step 1: 60Nm or 44 lb ft
step 2: 180 degrees or 2x90 for each bolt
Check http://www.12v.org for DIY info.
Good luck and hope this helps.


----------

